# This is Max



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk. 
Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

What a beautiful dog! I admit to being a sucker for anything in black and white fur (except maybe skunks but they are pretty too). 
your scenery is lovely too. I would like to see it in person.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

What a beautiful companion!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

What a beautiful dog as well as beautiful scenery. Thanks so much for giving Max a loving home and for sharing pictures with us.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What lovely views and beautiful dog.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He gets better looking every time I see him. 🙃


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful dog; beautiful scenery and so clear.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I envy you! He is superb!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi there!
So glad you have wonderful Max. He's so handsome. So happy that you have each other.

Hugs to you both.
G


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Such a beautiful boy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great looking dog! Congrats on the progress you have made with him so far. Our latest rescue (like most of our dogs have been) is going on 5 yrs with us already. Can't believe that! He came as a pup but a real piece of work. It's taken a lot of work to get him to where he is now but husband comments all the time on what a good job I did with him. I think it was just there all the time waiting to be uncovered. Best of luck to you with your pup! jberg (and Spencer and Wuzzy, both rescues)


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


Congrats- he’s lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, he is beautiful!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


What a beauty


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Max is such a handsome fella and your pictures are a joy to view! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deborahbaldridge62 (9 mo ago)

This is my baby Bella. She is a







border/aussie year and half old.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Max looks just like my dog, Sarah, who is 4 y.o. She is a rescue dog also. She was given up because the people said they did not have time for her. She was 2 y.o. when we got her from the ASPCA. She was already fully trained to house and commands. She is a complete love! Sarah is an American Breed Australian Shepherd. She is black and white with a few wisps of rust that are not really discernible unless I look closely. GOOD LUCK WITH MAX!!



Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a beautiful dog and so lucky to have found your home!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

He is just beautiful! You were so lucky to have found one another!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


Max is quite beautiful. How fortunate you both are to have each other.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Border Collies are very intelligent and like a lot of exercise. I love them and Max is very handsome. My son and DIL have 2 Border Collies and they are beautiful dogs. I have had Border Collie dogs in the past as well. Give Max a pat from me.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> He gets better looking every time I see him. 🙃





Top Tier Knits said:


> Hi there!
> So glad you have wonderful Max. He's so handsome. So happy that you have each other.
> 
> Hugs to you both.
> G


He's my boy! You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> He gets better looking every time I see him. 🙃


Thanks Jinx, I wish it worked that way for humans too!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

What a beauty he is. Good luck with his further training.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jberg said:


> What a great looking dog! Congrats on the progress you have made with him so far. Our latest rescue (like most of our dogs have been) is going on 5 yrs with us already. Can't believe that! He came as a pup but a real piece of work. It's taken a lot of work to get him to where he is now but husband comments all the time on what a good job I did with him. I think it was just there all the time waiting to be uncovered. Best of luck to you with your pup! jberg (and Spencer and Wuzzy, both rescues)


Congrats Jberg on helping your rescue to learn the world is a good place. I trained our dogs with my recently passed husband, he was like a dog whisperer, they adored him. Good behaviour didn't come without being rewarded. Playing, treats, and affection... all positive rewards. You are right, once you have that special connection, they just want to please! They are part of the family. Give Spencer and Wuzzy a pat from me.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

MMWRay said:


> What a beautiful dog! I admit to being a sucker for anything in black and white fur (except maybe skunks but they are pretty too).
> your scenery is lovely too. I would like to see it in person.


I actually had a skunk for 7 years... they are as nice as dogs! Trust me? 😅


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

deborahbaldridge62 said:


> This is my baby Bella. She is a
> View attachment 1231106
> border/aussie year and half old.


Bella is beautiful!!! She makes an excellent Wabbit! 😁


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

OmaForFour said:


> Max looks just like my dog, Sarah, who is 4 y.o. She is a rescue dog also. She was given up because the people said they did not have time for her. She was 2 y.o. when we got her from the ASPCA. She was already fully trained to house and commands. She is a complete love! Sarah is an American Breed Australian Shepherd. She is black and white with a few wisps of rust that are not really discernible unless I look closely. GOOD LUCK WITH MAX!!


Thank you OmaForFour... Sarah sounds like a wonderful companion. It was a toss up between a Border or an Aussie for me. But it had to be a rescue. Have happy days with Sarah!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Fine lookin’ fella! Hope you have a long and happy life together!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a beauty. Thank you for giving him a good home.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Islander said:


> Max will be my last rescue dog, younger than what I was looking for, but Max is too good to be true. He has no issues and was given up before the lack of training and exercise could change him. I've had him for 2 months and he's very proficient with his commands. He is learning to control his prey drive with my Elk.
> Turned a year old in March, I work with him everyday several times a day and he goes all over with me Loving, friendly and smart and a Frisbee grand champion! A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 1230942
> ...


He is gorgeous. So good of you to rescue and Tran him.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

What a handsome boy! And he’s clearly all set now for a happy life with someone prepared to put in the time, effort and love to give him exactly what his breed needs. 👍


----------

